# Vibration noice when stopping "ABS ?"



## kazanna (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi.. i have an 2004 Nissan Maxima and i just noticed a really rough noice coming from the front of the car when i'm about to stop. It sounds like there is some type of pump trying to turn on when it shouldn't have to, there are no lights flashing and no codes showing, it only happens when im coming to a stop and applying the brakes. The car only has 28000 miles on it, both front struts are brand new. If anyone can help please let me know . Thank you.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Noises are hard to dio over the net cause it may be something completely different from what you think it may be.

If you think it's the ABS, if it was failing then it would make the whole car shudder as if the ABS was engaging. If you are just getting a shudder then you may have some severely warped rotors. They will cause a vibration in the steering wheel and in bad cases you'll hear a thumping noise.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

It's your ABS actuator (pump) engaging! There is a TSB on this complaint. It's lenghty, so I can't write the whole thing down. I'm sure it's floating around the internet somewhere!


----------



## kazanna (Feb 2, 2010)

Problem was the right rear abs sensor. $168 all done. thanks


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

It will comeback!


----------

